# Best arrow for Longbow



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

You really need to wait and see what your draw length will be on the longbow before you order arrows. Not always ,but often archers will lose a little draw length ...you may not but I would get the bow first and then order arrows. What is your draw length on the Sage?


----------



## lanzajr26 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm drawing 28" on the Sage, hoping it will be the same with a longbow. Do you think I'd lose a little draw length on a longbow if I get one that's 40# at 28"?


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

You may not, some do and some dont. I usually lose about 1/2 inch to none at all depending on how comfortable the draw is. 40 lbs ,I doubt you would. Depends on how you grip the bow ect. I grip a longbow [more traditional style grip] more to the side of the grip...works better for me.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Assuming you pull 28 inches on a 40 lb longbow with a fast/flight string, a 29 inch 1916 aluminum would work but you may have to shoot a heavier point than a 125 grain head, wood arrows 45-50 should work. I cant help you on carbons. I would wait till you got the bow first, 40 lbs, you might even pull it over 28 inches....especially if you go with 66-68 inch bow, which I assume you will on a traditional English style longbow.
Also, on those type bows, you usually dont have a whole lot of shelf so you would have to play with different weight points with whatever arrow material you go with. The heavier point will weaken the spine of the arrow.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Longbows have proven themselves to me to be a tad more finicky about arrow spine/selection..and i might add a touch less forgiving to shooter form.

I associate both of these attributes to the fact that longbow arrow shelfs/risers (if ya can call them that and unlike a typical recurve) are usually cut 1/16th-1/8th" BEFORE center..which gives the arrow shaft a rather heavy outward angle in relation too center limb/string of the bow..which in turn requires a bit more paradox be imparted unto the shaft for proper flight/tuning and riser clearance during launch.

I currently shoot 30" long GT3555's off my 44# longbow..but i hadta screw on 175gr points to get them tuned properly...if i had it o do over again?..I'd step the spine down a notch to 1535's just to see if i could get away with a lighter/faster/flatter shooting shaft/point combo.

All i got and welcome.


----------



## lanzajr26 (Apr 7, 2012)

Excellent info from both of you, thank you. I'll get the bow in my hands first and see how drawing it goes, then start matching up arrows. I hadn't thought of needing the heavier points so that's a great tip.

Thanks!


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Longbows do their best with heavier arrows. The long limbs are powerful but can only accelerate so much. Carbons tend to be lighter in weight, aluminums and woodies heavier, and most of us prefer the latter two. - lbg


----------



## baileytc (Jan 24, 2019)

New to longbows but learning. Do most folks use feathers?


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

In my opinion feathers will make your life easier compared to vanes. 

It's not impossible to successfully shoot vanes with a stickbow but it places more demands on the shooter and tuning. Feathers are just easier for most people.

Just noticed this thread is several years old...


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

If you are talking traditional English longbow then that will be shooting off the hand with no cut at all. You are shooting off the side of the bow. That is a whole different ball game than most folks here deal with. 

There are a few English longbow shooters over on Tradtalk. Phil is one of them. I would suggest that you try over there. 

The advise you are getting here is focused toward a standard longbow that most here have experienced with. Standard longbows have sight windows and shelves, and how closely they are cut to center is an issue in tuning.

Also, if you plan to shoot off the hand make sure you get a shooting glove for the hand you hold the bow with. That will prevent injuries from feather quills. You can get them at 3 Rivers. That is where I got mine and it works fine.


----------



## Pauljules59 (Oct 7, 2018)

*feathers vs vanes and arrow length*



baileytc said:


> New to longbows but learning. Do most folks use feathers?


Feathers for sure as far as I'm concerned whether you shoot off your hand or a shelf. They are more forgiving and "alive" than vanes. I don't know anyone who shoots traditional that uses vanes but who knows maybe some do. As far as arrow length when you get the bow draw it to your comfortable anchor point and have someone standing by your side with a sharpie to mark the shaft at full draw. Do this a couple times to make sure and then you have your correct arrow length.


----------

